# Justification for cheating.



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Why some people aren't tempted to cheat on their partners - CNN.com

WTF.... 

What is seriously wrong with people. If you can't be faithful then leave. Don't stay and then expect people should just get over your cheating. This guy clearly has not been on the end of the stick. He should seriously try it a few times to just how he feels about it. 

I honestly can't believe people allow him airtime to preach this stuff.

C


----------

